# What Is This Vintage Submariner On The Bay?



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Probably dodgy, I don't know much about Rolexes. Anybody seen one before?

150330317716


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like a franken to me, but all rolex or all fake. But then again I don't know every model there is or even own one. Just happened to be very interested in subs at one point and looked LOADS of photos and read loads of posts, articles and such of them.


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Like you, I've done a bit of research, but I have seen nothing like this. However, there were some one off oddities made. The dial looks original, but there is no Rolex crown above the logo.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Run away! 

Later,

William


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

It's a dud. No submariner ever looked like that.

Some parts may be genuine Rolex, who can tell?

Genuine parts or not it's purporting to be something it isn't

and as such, a blatant fraud.

As William said, don't touch it with a bargepole.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

William_Wilson said:


> Run away!
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


And fast


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dats a Rodney Ramrod Rolex! h34r:


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm running...

Thanks for the input, I suspected as much!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok Im not being funny (well that of course means that I am....) but how hard is it to right click on a photo and then copy the location and add the IMG tags round it so we dont all have to copy the item number and then surf across ebay to find the auction...???

I'll go one better and host it on my imageshack for prosperity as they will surely pull the auction...


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

JonW said:


> Ok Im not being funny (well that of course means that I am....) but how hard is it to right click on a photo and then copy the location and add the IMG tags round it so we dont all have to copy the item number and then surf across ebay to find the auction...???
> 
> I'll go one better and host it on my imageshack for prosperity as they will surely pull the auction...


It's quite hard if you are not aware how to do it. Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

this is a disgrace. The case is from a Rolex Oyster Perpetual, the dial is a repaint, the hands are not rolex originals , the movement is quite rare though and probaly worth the money by itself, but this ain't no sub. it is a franken watch


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Horrific franken


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

marley1966 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Im not being funny (well that of course means that I am....) but how hard is it to right click on a photo and then copy the location and add the IMG tags round it so we dont all have to copy the item number and then surf across ebay to find the auction...???
> ...


Sorry mate it wasnt a dig at you... ive just been noticing it more and more in forum posts here and elsewhere and if you look at as many forum pages as I do then there is a hell of a lot of running off and checking ebay for other people when they could have added a pic if they knew how... I would offer to write a tutorial, but my screen shots would all be mac and i dont know how many of us use them... hmm...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JonW said:


> Sorry mate it wasnt a dig at you... ive just been noticing it more and more in forum posts here and elsewhere and if you look at as many forum pages as I do then there is a hell of a lot of running off and checking ebay for other people when they could have added a pic if they knew how... I would offer to write a tutorial, but my screen shots would all be mac and i dont know how many of us use them... hmm...


Did you say all of your screen shots were of Mac? :blink:

Sorry for going off topic. 

Later,

William


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> marley1966 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Jon doesnt really matter as its the same principal on all machines.

Plus its always nice to see how many others use real machines like us two atleast


----------



## marley1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Glad to hear you are a Mac user Jon! I'm stuck with PCs at work, I miss the good old days of my G5


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd avoid it if I were you and find a better example that you will treasure!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL thanks for the kind words about the Mac, and not our own Mac... eek..... I will do a tutorial if you want, but you lot have to promise to use it! LOL


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like Rolf Harris applied the lume with a B&Q economy emulsion roller.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

The tutorial is done... its in the Hints and Tips section


----------

